# Hobby Jobbies VIII (Tubalcain's Version of the Toolmakers Clamp)



## bretthl (Mar 10, 2019)

This was a fun little project. Took me longer than a day though.  The only screws I had on hand were stainless.


----------



## Redmech (Mar 10, 2019)

Nicely done. What finish is on them?


----------



## bretthl (Mar 11, 2019)

Redmech said:


> Nicely done. What finish is on them?



Thanks.  Selenium Dioxide (cold blue), two applications + oil (the Abom79 method).


----------

